# Camshaft sensor?



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I had the engine light on since I've had the car. Today they tell me that they had to replace the camshaft sensor. Is this a known issue? Do they need periodic replacement?


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

In all the time that I have been a member of four (countem - 4) boards never heard of it. Also have almost 23K on my car and it has performed faultlessly all that time. No problems at all.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I had that problem on my 330Ci. I think it falls under commonly replaced parts... my dealer had plenty in stock when the work was done about 18 months ago.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

My exhaust cam sensor went about a month or so ago. Wasn't a big deal...


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Had the problem on my '01 330i.


----------

